# Polaris or John Deere



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

I Need to make a decision soon. full size polaris diesel with cab and a poly straight boss plow, or like a John Deere 825i. not so familular about the deer so if u guys who own one please let me know. cant seem to find a cab option for the deer but im just not looking close enoguth


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

those deeere front ends do not look like they can hold much weight i would get the diesel polaris


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Place I was working had an 825i setup as a sidewalk machine with Vbox and Straight blade. Pretty solid machine and did it's job well. I didn't notice too many issues with front end sag but we had the JD 5' blade.
Only major issues we had were water getting in the turn signals and killing them fairly regularly and if you play with it in the summer take the plow mount off or you will end up bending the piss out of it.

Operators also complained about the lack of power steering. I believe that's an option now and I highly recommend it.

They also had a diesel setup the same. Thing was a dog.

here's a pic of it. Seems I only have pics of it in summer dress.


----------

